# Puregon



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,
I don't know if you can help me?
I am currently trying to source Puregon for my next cycle and have a question. The dose I will be on is 150ius per day to start with. The cheapest place I have found to buy it is telling me that they don't supply it in 150ius vials so are offering the 300iu cartridge with the suggestion that I take 1/2 one day and 1/2 the next.
I am wondering if it is safe to do this as I don't want to compromise the second days dose IYSWIM? and also, as it states 150 ius on the prescription I have been given would they actually be able to supply the 300iu cartridge or would I need a new prescription?

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi tinki,

In the UK it is only available as 300iu, 600iu or 900iu multi use cartridges for the injector pen device or as 50IU or 100IU single use vials. It would make sense to use the larger cartridge as advised. Once you have opened and started using it you can keep it for a further 28 days so it will be fine to us eth esecond half of the dose the next day (after that you would start a new cartridge)

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

